# Check out these mug shots



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Got this mutant yesterday. A face only a mother could love!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

How did that fish eat.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like the driver of the hatchery truck had to get on the brakes on his way to the river.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice ripple reflection of the rod in the water; looks like it has antennae. Enter it in a photo contest.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

The fish-"Durrrr Duuurrrrrrrr Durr I want eggs....Durrrrr" hahahahaha thats a funny looking fish!!!..s.f.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

A face only a mother could love. I caught a brown just like it out of C-Fork a couple of years ago.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

That fish looks just like this one! I wonder if it could be the same fish??









This was caught by SAO on a recent trip!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Looks like the driver of the hatchery truck had to get on the brakes on his way to the river.


Lol.....................................


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

From last year on the grand... seems to be common deformaty...


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

I have seen fish like that as well. Wonder what the cause is? Just a cleft lip??


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Bigdaddys fish was hooked outside of the mouth...see many mouth deformities on our hatchery fish


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

These are all the fish that steelheadbob kissed before he released!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

deformaties happen naturraly in fish too. just coming out of a hatchery where they get food thrown to them on a daily basis it makes it easier for them to survive not only to stocking size, but as u can see catchable size. fish born like that in the wild would just be food for some other fish. trout are great treats for bass anyway. no spines.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> These are all the fish that steelheadbob kissed before he released!


AHHHHHHHHH but the point is I caught fish to kiss unlike the person being quoted!!!!!!!%!%!%


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Touche' o professor of poetry and trout!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Caught another similar fish a season or 2 ago. Looks like they are common as you guys mentioned.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

RiverDoc said:


> Nice ripple reflection of the rod in the water; looks like it has antennae. Enter it in a photo contest.


That is funny. Didn't notice that before.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Some neat pics. I have caught one like that before as well. 

-KSU


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

After looking at some of the pics I would venture to say that those fish may of been injured when they were fingerlings. Someone hooks into these guys when they are little and damage there lip so they grow back deformed. JMO. Or maybe a genetic thing. Interesting.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ahhhh the broken nosed steelie... kinda looks like owen wilson! haha


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Fishaholic69 said:


> ahhhh the broken nosed steelie... kinda looks like owen wilson! haha


HAHA that made me lauagh. From now on I will say "I caught one of the elusive "Owen Trout".


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Tywinter said:


> HAHA that made me lauagh. From now on I will say "I caught one of the elusive "Owen Trout".


haha! I will have to keep that one in mind!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I guess ya can say he was dropped on his head when he was a baby!


----------

